# guppies



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

thinking about getting some guppies or any kind of live bearer to put in my 55g for now instead of a schooling tetra, what is everyones favorite live bearer? and would they be ok with angels as i hear they pick at them?


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Actually it depends on your water quality. Guppies, mollies and other live bearers are hard water fish, and if your tank already has angels in it, im assuming you have softer water, which is what angel fish live in.
Keeping live bearers in soft water can have bad health issues, and even stress them to the point of death. Theres alot more that goes into it, but i shouldn't be the one to get too technical. 

Also, guppies have flowing fins, and from what i remember, angels are fin nippers. Guppies may also be to boisterous for angels.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Joe1985 said:


> thinking about getting some guppies or any kind of live bearer to put in my 55g for now instead of a schooling tetra, what is everyones favorite live bearer? and would they be ok with angels as i hear they pick at them?


I,(8/2 of this month) and Byron have attempted to help suggest fishes that thrive in the soft water you have stated you have.
All of the lievbearer's prefer hard water to do well over the long haul.
Sure some of them might do well for a few week's,month's, but more of them will fair poorly.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Celebes halfbeaks are livebearers that do well in acidic waters. Most halfbeak species do pretty well in that water, minus wrestling halfbeaks, which are more brackish.

Probably nothing like what you were looking for though.


----------



## jayla2251 (Jul 2, 2012)

I've kept guppies and angels together a few years ago. The angels only went after the fry. Never noticed them going after their fins.


----------



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

jayla2251 said:


> I've kept guppies and angels together a few years ago. The angels only went after the fry. Never noticed them going after their fins.


as i can get them cheap i may aswell put a few in see how it goes, thanks guys


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

They're only as cheap as you value their lives. Your fish's lives are in your hands; don't you want to provide them with the best possible environment?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

jennesque said:


> They're only as cheap as you value their lives. Your fish's lives are in your hands; don't you want to provide them with the best possible environment?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



well if they dont do well ill put them in one of my other tanks, problem solved


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Joe1985 said:


> well if they dont do well ill put them in one of my other tanks, problem solved


 
Not if you have same soft water in other tank's.
Live bearer's such as mollies,guppies,platy's,swordtails thrive in hard, alkaline water.(which you indicate you don't have.)
Seldom do well for long in soft acidic water .When kept in water that does not suit them ,they slowly (or quickly) weaken ,and symptom's such as finrot,fungus,shimmying,are commonly observed.
It is the mineral content in hard water that these fish need that is lacking in soft acidic water.
If you can't ,won't, provide suitable condition's that fish need in order to thrive,,then leav em at the fish store for those who will,can.


----------



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

1077 said:


> Not if you have same soft water in other tank's.
> Live bearer's such as mollies,guppies,platy's,swordtails thrive in hard, alkaline water.(which you indicate you don't have.)
> Seldom do well for long in soft acidic water .When kept in water that does not suit them ,they slowly (or quickly) weaken ,and symptom's such as finrot,fungus,shimmying,are commonly observed.
> It is the mineral content in hard water that these fish need that is lacking in soft acidic water.
> If you can't ,won't, provide suitable condition's that fish need in order to thrive,,then leav em at the fish store for those who will,can.


understand what your saying, but i wish to keep them so they are happy, wat can i do/add to my tank to ensure the water is hard??


----------



## jayla2251 (Jul 2, 2012)

plenty of complaininm lol


----------



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

sure is lol


----------



## kittycat2016 (Mar 10, 2012)

I have had very successful breeding from my guppies in soft water. you should have no problem with them in my opinion, but make sure you have at least 2 females for every male if you want to breed, if no breeding, dont mix the genders


----------



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

kittycat2016 said:


> I have had very successful breeding from my guppies in soft water. you should have no problem with them in my opinion, but make sure you have at least 2 females for every male if you want to breed, if no breeding, dont mix the genders


yeah true kitty, im going to eventually get 2m 4 females, and i currently have mollies 1m 3f ill probably grab a few more of those also and maybe sword tails


----------

